# Presuppositionalism in music



## Me Died Blue (Nov 12, 2004)

I was just listening to the record "Stories & Songs" by Mark Schultz for the umpteenth time, and while listening to the song "Everywhere," I suddenly realized the song is a great picture of the presuppositional understanding of our knowledge of God. Lyrics:



> *"Everywhere"*
> 
> I was thinking of placing an ad
> Inside a magazine so I could find You
> ...



Schultz is saying that he was trying every way of logic and philosophical musings and science to try and "figure out" or prove God, and could not seem to make any progress whatsoever. When God came and spoke to his heart, however, the truths about God were so self-evident everywhere he turned, and made perfect, rational sense. While he may not have even done it intentionally, that's an excellent picture of the presuppositionalist understanding of the totally clear, objective, logical, rational and absolute proof of God that is everywhere, but that is suppressed by sin and revealed by regeneration and repentence.

If no one has bought any of Mark Schultz's albums, I highly recommend them. He is one of the few Christian artists out of whose music I can still really get something.

[Edited on 12-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## JohnV (Nov 12, 2004)

Chris:

It also sounds a lot like Augustine's road to conversion. Have you read his Confessions?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 13, 2004)

Not yet - I definitely plan to read that and _City of God_ eventually, though. Which would you recommend starting with?

Have you heard much or any of Schultz's music? I don't hear him mentioned much.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 13, 2004)

Chris:

I recommend Confessions first, so that you have an idea of his character. But I would also recommend City of God first because its just full of really good stuff. I read the latter first, because I had a hold of it before the other one. I don't think it matters which you read first, because you have probably heard enough about him on the PB already. 

I don't listen to much of anything but the old stuff. Anything from Big Band to John Denver. And I listen mostly to have an ear for guitar pieces to try. Lately I've been working on an instrumental of The Tennessee Waltz I don't get much into comtemporary music lately. But I know there is some really good music being done. I've incorporated some Michael W. Smith music in my attempts at the guitar. S.C. Chapman has some things I want to try sometime too. But right now, I like the slower 3/4 time stuff that I can pick following the CAGED system of chords up the fretboard.


----------



## openairboy (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> here's some presuppositionalism in Music
> 
> 
> ...



Your work, Paul? If so, well done.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2004)

No band can beat the Supertones for lyrical content, and they're ska so that just makes it better 

Bryan
SDG


----------

